# Der neue...das bin ich :)



## BreitnerPaul (14 Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe bei der Suche nach Bilder der neuen BigBrother-WG das Board gefunden. Und mich spontan registriert.
Hoffe wir haben eine Menge Spaß zusammen.
Wer Fragen hat, her damit. In welcher Form auch immer.

Viele Grüße aus Köln


----------



## Hehnii (14 Aug. 2014)

Wir haben hier immer viel Spaß. 

Herzlich 

 hier!


----------



## BreitnerPaul (14 Aug. 2014)

Danke Dir


----------



## Rolli (14 Aug. 2014)

Dann mal willkommen an Board


----------



## General (14 Aug. 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Robe22 (15 Aug. 2014)

Auch von mir ein


----------



## data.echo (5 Juli 2015)

weiterhin viel spaß im forum


----------

